# Will you be in Detroit March 5 or 6??



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was debating about whether I wanted to go watch.... 

It's a pain driving to Detroit + parking, and I guess they raised the ticket prices?! 

It would have been cheaper to go to the car show.


----------

